
Probably the only time anything related to Justin Bieber will be on HN - obiefernandez
http://soundcloud.com/shamantis/j-biebz-u-smile-800-slower?page=1
======
Vivtek
Ha. I told my daughter about this this morning - she hadn't heard about it. I
give it 2-to-1 odds she would have heard about it by this evening. That
there's a meme a-borning. Brilliant. (Also I'm always happy when I see
something before she does; it mildly confuses her. I alluded to Dr. Horrible's
Sing-A-Long Blog last month and she said, "What? You've heard of that?" Child.
Of course I've heard of it.)

~~~
siculars
"Child." I love it! Oh how they think they know everything and have a monopoly
on that information.

------
obiefernandez
The software referenced in the description Paul's Extreme Sound Stretch is
truly cool. Turns any sound/music into a texture
<http://hypermammut.sourceforge.net/paulstretch/>

My gut says this might be the beginning of a new fad.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
I couldn't compile paulstretch under Linux but got it working via WINE and
wrote up what I did - <http://alicious.com/2010/paul-stretch-download/>, also
made a short sample of my own making available and linked to a CDN copy of the
track in question.

------
smcl
Rob Beschizza points out that "speeding up Sigur Ros," however "does not
result in Biebage":

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6YC0zy1IYY&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6YC0zy1IYY&feature=player_embedded)

~~~
matthew-wegner
I discovered that seeking through Sigur Ros on my car's CD player sounds
pretty awesome (the skippy sound is how it seeks):
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/173540/Misc/sr_cd_seek.mp3>

And the original: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WWMDfJEkQDs>

------
mikedmiked
I just 8x slowed down Daft Punk - Aerodynamic (Using the tool mentioned in
obiefernandez's post). I liked it a lot so I have uploaded it here, for
whoever wants a listen:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRFwzub7yGc>

~~~
mortenjorck
Godspeed you! Daft Emperor

------
mahmud
I don't get it. What exactly is going on? Am I looking for a picture or sound?

~~~
patio11
If you use software to severely stretch a bubblegum pop sound from a teen
heartthrob, you get atmospheric music which is by turns haunting and vaguely
spiritual. Some of it puts me in the mood of Gregorian chants or my mental
image of the music they describe in sci-fi books to demonstrate that the
Buddhists-in-space aliens are better than humans.

~~~
sliverstorm
Try some Gregorian chants run through the extender

------
cjlars
Daft Punk used this sort of extreme time stretching in the opening of their
Alive tour in 2007. They used (I think) the stretching algorithm in Ableton
Live to cut one of their hooks down to 1/10 speed or so before slowly bring it
back up to normal. You can listen below (about one minute in).

[http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1138681157301244564...](http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1138681157301244564#)

~~~
warfangle
BT used this kind of time stretching on one of the tracks on This Binary
Universe.

I don't recall which one, but he took the entire drum stem for the song and
compressed it (rather than stretching it) to run in some special ratio to the
length of the song. Sounds fantastic.

------
edkennedy
As someone commented on SoundCloud, this is the first time anything on
SoundCloud has gone viral. 450K hits and rising. I hope for many others!!!

~~~
BoppreH
I remember an "infinite" (1 hour long) music on soundcloud being quite popular
too. Maybe James Brown, I don't remember clearly.

------
edo
Check out: <http://slowitup.com>. Every day I hope to collect and curate the
best slowed down songs submitted by readers. Should be online within the hour.
Inspired by and dedicated to the awesome Reddit sub-topic
(<http://www.reddit.com/r/slowitup>)

------
adg
The first few minutes sounds like a collaboration between Brian Eno and
Deerhunter. Very ambient and atmospheric.

------
eru
Having never heard of Justin Bieber, I just tried listening to the original
track. Bland.

